# trim style?



## Xeblaro (Jan 18, 2012)

I know there are a few differnt methods of trimming, I prefer to manicure as I go, and dry the buds on screens.  I've read a lot about people hang the plants, then manicuring after the fan leaves dry, etc.


How do you trim? and why do you do it that way?


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

I always trim the leaves back the last cpl weeks then let her dry hangin up. I will manicure her up after she drys out


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

I cut off manageable sized branches.  I pull off the fan leaves and larger sugar leaves and discard.  I trim off absolutely as much leaf material as I can (I think leaf smokes nasty).  This is saved for bubble hash.  I hang the plant until dry and then jar.


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 19, 2012)

I tried the hanging method one time, it felt like I did all the work twice.  After trimming them lovely buds, I hung them up (which was sorta a pain in itself) only to break them apart and manicure more a week later.

What's the reason you prefer hanging over screen?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 19, 2012)

When you lay the buds down on the screen.  The bud will leave some trichs on the screen. Plus on a screen you need to flip them over to dry evenly which entails more touching of the buds.


I trim every tiniest leaf I can see when I chop the plant the hang and jar.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2012)

I trim as much as I can get and use this for bubble hash. I then hang upside down for a few days then jar them, then just burbs the jars every couple of days till they feel nice and dry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 19, 2012)

Xeblaro said:
			
		

> I tried the hanging method one time, it felt like I did all the work twice.  After trimming them lovely buds, I hung them up (which was sorta a pain in itself) only to break them apart and manicure more a week later.
> 
> What's the reason you prefer hanging over screen?



What exactly did you do?  Hanging them is really quite easy--not sure how it could be a pain?  The only work to do after they are dry is clip the buds from the branch--a fast quick job--not anything I would call a manicure.  I also believe that you leave a lot of trichs on the screen.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 19, 2012)

I trim and manicure first and even remove most of the stems from the bud then lay it on screen. I haven't found a big loss of trichs but I can tell that some do get left behind. I suspect no more is lost than when the final de-stemming is done when they are hung to dry. I only have to turn them a couple times but handling them is going to remove trichs regardless of how you do it. IMO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2012)

at harvest..I like to do most my trimming  while the plant is still upright...after that I chop and hang the plant..till the stem snaps...then I trim the buds off into a brown bag and turn one or two times a day untill they feel a bit dry..then into jars and burped a few times a day for a couple weeks then back off the burping...then I grab me bong and :bong:

take care and be safe


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 19, 2012)

THG, I just found stringing up the room was a pain (maybe it's the room) and removing the buds from the stem seemed to require a lot of touch-up manicuring.  I'll have to try hanging again sometime.  I can't say I've ever noticed losing trichs with the screen method, not a whole lot anyway, but handling I can understand.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 19, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I cut off manageable sized branches.  I pull off the fan leaves and larger sugar leaves and discard.  I trim off absolutely as much leaf material as I can (I think leaf smokes nasty).  This is saved for bubble hash.  I hang the plant until dry and then jar.



:yeahthat:  :cool2: 
hate having to manicure dry pot.. i trim off everything i don't want to smoke the first day.
though after about 3 days i cut them off the branches and put em on the screen to finish (not a fan of screening right away though.. then you get flat buds, and as they dry they stick to it  )


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 19, 2012)

i use a homemade screen thingy i built. its raised up so air flows all around the buds, i still flip some of the bigger ones. i also have a mirror that fits perfectly under the screen to collect any trichs that may fall through the screen. and its not very much. its mostly hairs that fall off.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 20, 2012)

if there are no 30something year old chicks dancing around a bon fire on a harvest moon---my second choice to harvest/dry/cure is---trim all fan/sugar/shade leaves---cut and hang branches on a line for drying---rally the trimmers/co-op members for the final manicure, music, food, drink, and testing---toss the flowers in a bucket for curing and the trim in another bucket for different day---what do you all think about mylar bags and oxygen absorbers for storage


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2012)

I need that trim...

'Cause when all's said and done, this is what I find in the 'trash'


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow NV that is beautiful.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jan 22, 2012)

yeh looks great, any special method?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 22, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I need that trim...
> 
> 'Cause when all's said and done, this is what I find in the 'trash'




that would be a diamond in the rough---nicely done *nv*---


----------

